# Tree ID Help please



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Need help please with ID on this tree.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Some type of elm.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a Chestnut Oak...Quercus prinus. It's in the White Oak group.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

etww said:


> it's a chestnut oak...quercus prinus. It's in the white oak group.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Swamp chestnut is what an arborist said and the opinion on another forum.
Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm going with ETTW on this. 
Here's the bark of swamp chestnut. Not the same tree


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

If those vines on that tree look hairy be wary "poision ivy".


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't know the "correct" oak name but we always called that one a white oak....IT DEFINITELY IS NOT a chestnut oak , incorrect bark but similar leaves but Chestnut oak is classified in with white oak group at log yards due to the lumber look not it's NON rot resistance:thumbdown:. I own TOO many of the Chestnut oaks.... but grows good on that rocky ridge:laughing:.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I was wrong. I was sure it was a species of White Oak and matched up the leaves with a Chestnut Oak leaf pic. However, the bark on Chestnut Oak is dark and deeply furrowed, unlike the one in the OP's pic. 

I'm now thinking it's a Swamp Chestnut Oak...Quercus micheauxii...one of those Quercuses, anyway. :laughing:


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like chesnut oak to me. No matter, it has a bird house nailed to it & probably plenty more metal. Be careful milling it.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Chinkapin Oak


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

Dominick said:


> I'm going with ETTW on this.
> Here's the bark of swamp chestnut. Not the same tree
> 
> View attachment 42222


What app is that?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's called an "Uprooted" tree.:yes:








 







.


----------

